# Szechuan cookbook?



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

Spent a little time in China in June, and the Szechuan food was mind-expanding, way beyond anything I've eaten called "Szechuan" elsewhere.  I want to learn, even a little.  Any good books?  I'm looking for guidance on how to think about the food, not just recipes.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Land of Plenty: A Treasury of Sichuan Cookery by Fushcia Dunlop


----------



## manofthehoff (Jul 27, 2011)

I second phatch's suggestion; that is an incredible book. Everything I've made from it has been really delicious and often illuminating. The writing is also wonderful.


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks!  I've ordered it.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Can you let us know how you like it when you get it? As I'm looking at buying it as well.

I read her other book "shark's fin and sichuan pepper"and quite enjoyed it


----------

